# هــدية لكل مهندس ومساح . جهاز Total Station Leica 1200



## خالد ابو مصطفى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*هــدية لكل مهندس ومساح*


* جهاز ** Total Station Leica 1200*




​ 

*شرح كامل للعمل على الجهاز كأنه أمامك

 **تحميل الجهاز من هنــــا*​


----------



## حمدي الخولي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نحن في انتظار الشرح


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (1 أبريل 2011)

تم تحميل الشرح والجهاز 
* جهاز ** Total Station Leica 1200
**تحميل الجهاز .....من هنــــــــــــا*​


----------



## عبد الكريم مطشر (2 أبريل 2011)

لاسف الشديد اكو هيج ناس نصابه تدخل على هذا الموقع المحترم لماذا اين الشرح يا,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
ابو .................... الي ماينعدل


----------



## خالد ابو مصطفى (4 أبريل 2011)

معزرة كان يوجد خطأ فى التحميل 
الأن ممكن تحمل الشرح عبر ................ من هنـــــــــــا
ولأحترام موقع ملتقى ولسماحه لتواجدنا معه لم اعلق على الرد السابق........ م ط ش ر
شكراَ


----------



## moaltj (4 أبريل 2011)

تسلم ياعزيزي


----------



## shatret (11 يوليو 2011)

لا يوجد رابط للبرنامج فقط للشرح !!!


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير انا بالفعل حملت الشرح ممتاز جدا


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (11 يوليو 2011)

اين البرنامج


----------



## محمد عمير2011 (15 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير انا بالفعل حملت الشرح ممتاز جدا


----------



## الجوهرجي (9 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## رشادالشرعبي (16 أغسطس 2012)

نحن في انتطارشرح لجهاز المحطة الشاملة ليكا 1203اثابكم الله وسدعلى طريق الخير خطاكم


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (7 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Shoosib (9 يناير 2013)

الروابط معطوبة:83:


----------



## ashra_3tea (6 مارس 2013)

رابط الشرح مش شغال


----------

